# Essex Scottish Regiment



## Blaine (29 Nov 2004)

Hey all

I have an great uncle that died in France   in August 1944 , I have been doing some research on his life in the military,, i have found out apx. where he was when he died, where he is buried etc.

I was wondering if anyone can give me any ideas on where i can look for more information other than http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/general/     and   http://www.cwgc.org/cwgcinternet/search.aspx

His name is Private GEORGE PETER HOPF      A/104951      Essex Scottish Regiment, R.C.I.C.     


My wife and i are planning to go to the BRETTEVILLE-SUR-LAIZE CANADIAN WAR CEMETERY in Calvados, France this summer where he is buried ,,,


Any and all help would be greatly appreciated


Thanks 
 Blaine R. Reis


----------



## Blaine (5 Dec 2004)

Or can anyone tell me where i can find out information on the Essex Scottish Regiment


----------



## Michael Dorosh (5 Dec 2004)

You'll get more info with more specific questions.  What is it you want to know?  They served in the Second Canadian Division - check the books by Charles P. Stacey, the official historian, for info on their war service. Title are THE CANADIAN ARMY 1939-1945 and THE VICTORY CAMPAIGN.   My website at www.canadiansoldiers.com has a bibliography of unit histories.  The only history for the Essex Scottish (they did not amalgamate with the Kent Regiment until after the war)  I have listed is:

Meanwell, R.W.  1 Bn. The Essex Scottish Regiment (Allied with the Essex Regiment) 1939-1945: A Brief Narrative.   The Wellington Press, Welland, ON, 1946

I would suggest an inter-library loan from the Windsor public library may be the only way to obtain a copy?  There may be more recent ones but best to check with the Regiment - The Essex and Kent Scottish are still in Windsor.  A google search will find you contact info.

Info on the makeup of the 2nd Canadian Division is also at my site.

Other books on the 2nd Div and the Essex Scottish are Tug of War by Denis and Shelagh Whitaker and, the Maple Leaf Route series by Terry Copp.


----------



## Blaine (6 Dec 2004)

mmmmmmmm

what i want to know may be difficult but here goes.......apx where was the regiment on august 13 1944...what operation were they undertaking...is there a possibility that the date of my uncles death been changed and that he was killed the next day during the friendly fire bombing  by the Americans ( not a nice thing to think about but its a possibility )
is there any vets that served with my uncle still alive...where can i find out if there were any medals awarded to him ( nobody in my family has any or ever has )

if i have any more question i now know who to ask lol

thanks Michael


----------



## Michael Dorosh (6 Dec 2004)

Blaine said:
			
		

> mmmmmmmm
> 
> what i want to know may be difficult but here goes.......apx where was the regiment on august 13 1944...what operation were they undertaking...is there a possibility that the date of my uncles death been changed and that he was killed the next day during the friendly fire bombing  by the Americans ( not a nice thing to think about but its a possibility )
> is there any vets that served with my uncle still alive...where can i find out if there were any medals awarded to him ( nobody in my family has any or ever has )
> ...



He would have been eligible for the standard five medals - the 1939-45 War Medal, the Canadian Volunteer Service Medal (with clasp if he was outside Canada more than six months), the France-Germany Star, the 1939-45 Star, and possibly the Defence Medal if he was in the UK for at least six months before landing in Normandy.  I believe you can apply for his medals, if the family never received them, from Veteran's Affairs Canada.

Have you looked up his name at the Virtual War Memorial?  The regimental archives may have the official casualty listing and associated paperwork, but you are best to obtain his service file from Ottawa.

Go here - http://www.mapleleafup.org/locator/research.html  for info on how to get his service records.

Let us know what you find out!

It is unlikely the date of his death was changed (anything is possible, but his service file will have specifics).  The regimental war diary will also tell you what the unit was doing that day.  Check with the regimental museum - I know the regimental museum here will copy pages of the war diary for relatives of soldiers who were killed.

Good luck!


----------



## Blaine (6 Dec 2004)

will do thanks Michael


----------



## Blaine (10 Dec 2004)

update for those who are interested

I sent an email to the Veteran affairs office about possible medals..... this was their responce

We will add his name to our listing of Killed in Action files to be
reviewed at the Archives for medal entitlements. We will get back to you
with the information at a later date. Please allow between 3-4 months
for a response.

Diane Villeneuve
Awards Officer, VAC


----------



## PRL ER NO (10 Dec 2004)

God Day, Blaine,

I was a former member of th Essex and Kent Scottish and my Grandfather, a member of the Essex Scottish Regiment, was capture and held as a prisoner of war in German after Dieppe, August 19, 1942.

A history book of my Grandfather has the Reg't in the area of Moulines, France on the 11 August 1944 and in the area of Tournebu, France on about the 14 August.

I found your uncle's name in the Honour Role on my Grandfather's book "1 Bn. The Essex Scottish Regiment" The Wellington Press, Aldershot, 1946

As prevously stated the Essex and Kent Scottish Regiment in Windsor have a good history and archives section in the Major F. A. Tilston V.C. Armoury,   contact number for their Orderly Room is (519) 254-2535

Semper Paratus


----------



## Blaine (12 Dec 2004)

prl er no

thanks alot.....i am ALOT closer to my final goal,,,,,,,,,

If ya don't mind me asking where about do ya live..i would like to see your Grandfathers book if it would not be too much trouble  , or maybe scan it and email it to me,,,,    I live in Kitchener/Waterloo 

Blaine


----------



## Love793 (31 Dec 2004)

Here's a contact for you that may help.

Essex and Kent Scottish Association
C/0 Essex and Kent Scottish
Maj FA Tiltson VC Armouries & Police Trg Centre
4007 Sandwich St
Windsor On
N9C 1C3

You may want to address it to Col Martin or WO McCabe (ret)


----------



## Michael OLeary (31 Dec 2004)

Blaine said:
			
		

> mmmmmmmm
> 
> what i want to know may be difficult but here goes.......apx where was the regiment on august 13 1944...what operation were they undertaking..



The Essex Scottish Regiment was involved in actions at Falaise during the period 7-22 Aug 1944 and specifically involved at Clair Tizon 11-13 Aug 1944. Both "Faliase" and "Clair Tizon" are among the Regiment's battle honours as authorized for The Essex`and Kent Scottish by Canadian Army Order, Issue No. 526 of 14 January 1957.

When you contact the Regiment, ask if they hold a copy of the Essex Regiment's War Diary for that period. Some Reserve units still hold a copy of the war diaries in their home armouries. The War Diary should detail activities for that day's actions and may list soldiers killed and details of their deaths if time and circumstances permitted capturing all relevant details in the Diary or it's attachments.


----------



## Love793 (1 Jan 2005)

They do have their War Diaries, they are located in the Officers mess, at Bn HQ (Windsor).  You may to go through the Association though.


----------



## Recce41 (1 Jan 2005)

Blaine
 My uncle was a Essex. But your best bet would be the Asso. and contact older members direct. But also, did he enlist as a Essex? Some members were posted to Regts that were short pers. I know some of the Dieppe units had (New Guys). From other regts. His enlistment cert, should have his enlistment Regt.


----------



## Love793 (1 Jan 2005)

The "Scottish" where definately replended from the replacement battalions.  A German propaganda announcement on the 20th of Aug 1942 summed it up (roughly) "Essex Scottish, send us 20 of your finest and we will  have the battalion up to strength..."  Interesting side note though, in their war diary it shows the RO(s) for the 15th of Aug, and a Pte was sentenced to 15 days in DB forcing him to miss the raid.  I believe this made him the luckiest man in 2 Cdn ID.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (2 Jan 2005)

Love793 said:
			
		

> The "Scottish" where definately replended from the replacement battalions.  A German propaganda announcement on the 20th of Aug 1942 summed it up (roughly) "Essex Scottish, send us 20 of your finest and we will  have the battalion up to strength..."  Interesting side note though, in their war diary it shows the RO(s) for the 15th of Aug, and a Pte was sentenced to 15 days in DB forcing him to miss the raid.  I believe this made him the luckiest man in 2 Cdn ID.



Apparently, one of the Essex Scottish that was taken prisoner at Dieppe was, IIRC according to Adrian Weale, recruited into the Britisches Freikorps - a fledgling unit of Englishmen formed as one of the many foreign legions of the Waffen SS.  Does the Regiment have any information?  I think the private's name was Barnard?   

The Britisches Freikorps (or BFC in English - British Free Corps, also known as the Legion of St. George) only numbered about 30 men all told throughout its long history.  The men joined on the promise they would fight Bolshevism on the Russian Front and not face their former countrymen.  After the war the ringleaders were hanged, some received prison sentences, others were let off.  The volunteers were in some cases of well below average intelligence.

Not sure if I am mixing Weale up with a novelization of the BFC by Cooper - if anyone can confirm, I'd be grateful.


----------



## Love793 (3 Jan 2005)

I haven't heard any thing like that, I'll ask around though.  I don't think it's something they'll (The EK) make too well known if it's true.


----------



## Blaine (16 Jan 2005)

Hey all....

Thank you all very much for the info....The other day i got a letter from the national archive saying thankyou for your interest  and they will be contacting me shortly on the status of my uncles war medal status


----------



## Waycool101 (10 Feb 2005)

Hi All

I am from Windsor and have great uncles who also served in the Essex Scottish and fought with them.   The account by Love793 of the man who missed the Dieppe raid interests me. There has always been a story of my Great Uncle Paul missing the raid due to an incident in which he was in the clink.   The story goes he struck a Cpl or Sgt. and was confined missing the raid the reason he struck the Cpl or Sgt was something to the effect his boots where undone on formation due to blisters, The Sgt or Cpl stepped on his foot/blister ordering him to do the boots up and a ruckus broke out Paul hit the NCO.   His Name was is Paul Sauchuk, It could also be a Ukrainian version of the such as Szewczuk (or even Saunders which is what he changed his name to later).   Paul did fight with the Essex Scots throughout 44-45 but missed the raid.   This is just to freaky to read this here could you look at the War Diary and obtain his name?

Thanks Michael



			
				Love793 said:
			
		

> The "Scottish" where definately replended from the replacement battalions.   A German propaganda announcement on the 20th of Aug 1942 summed it up (roughly) "Essex Scottish, send us 20 of your finest and we will   have the battalion up to strength..."   Interesting side note though, in their war diary it shows the RO(s) for the 15th of Aug, and a Pte was sentenced to 15 days in DB forcing him to miss the raid.   I believe this made him the luckiest man in 2 Cdn ID.


----------



## Love793 (10 Feb 2005)

I will definately look into it for you.  I will PM you with the answer.


----------



## Waycool101 (10 Feb 2005)

Thanks much appreciated.  My Great Uncle Paul Sauchuk and Herman Meloche fought with the Essex Scots throughout 2nd Div. engagements 44-45.


----------

